# Mineral contents in common bottled waters



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi folks,

I'm not sure if this is of interest since a majority of people seem to hold a good understanding of the mineral contents of waters, and how mineral wreak havoc on coffee equipment -- but I certainly didn't have as much of a clue, and spent an hour this afternoon collecting the mineral content of common UK bottled waters. I'm aware there's a big debate on the ideal composition of water etc. for flavour, but perhaps the following table is of use to someone:


Water Source*Calcium**Magnesium**Potassium**Sodium**Bicarbonate**Sulphate**Nitrate**Chloride**Dry Residue**pH**Hardness**Source*Ashbeck Natural Mineral Water11mg3.5mg2.5mg10mg25mg11mg15mg14mg85mg6.241.5mg[link]Volvic Natural Mineral Water12mg8mg9mg12mg74mg9mg7.3mg15mg130mg762mg[link]essential Waitrose still natural mineral water18mg4.5mg0.8mg12mg39mg17.5mg7.8mg26mg110mg6.763mg[link]essential Waitrose still natural mineral water (MildredM Sample)20mg6mg2.5mg-61mg14mg23mg16mg122mg6.774mg[link]Nestle Pure Life Water27mg10.5mg3.5mg35.3mg211.8mg9.2mg7.6mg273mg7.8109.5mg[link]Highland Spring Still Water40.5mg10.1mg0.7mg5.6mg150mg5.3mg3.1mg6.1mg170mg7.8141.65mg[link]Stockwell And Co38mg12mg3mg8mg--5mg12mg219mg7.8143mg[link]ASDA Smart Price Still Spring Water38mg12mg2.5mg8mg135mg14mg5mg12mg219mg7.8143mg[link]ASDA STILL Natural Mineral Water40mg14mg3mg6mg166mg10mg8mg11mg228mg7.8156mg[link]Harrogate Still Spring Water46mg13mg-42mg-26mg1mg58mgN/A7167mg[link]Buxton Natural Mineral Water55mg19mg1mg24mg248mg13mg0.1mg37mg280mg7.4213.5mg[link]Sainsbury's Caledoniann Still Water60mg16mg2mg15mg240mg28mg6mg11mg255mg7.4214mg[link]Sainsbury's Water, Basics54mg20mg4mg68mg300mg22mg1mg420mg7.7215mg[link]Evian Natural Mineral Water80mg26mg1mg6.5mg360mg12.6mg3.7mg6.3mg309mg7.2304mg[link]Glacéau Smartwater StillNO INFORMATION AVAILABLEN/A 

Excel file available at: https://1drv.ms/x/s!ApUH5V8ysTJv5FVVcWPhfbb_Qaf6


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your Waitrose Essential & Asda Still values don't look right.

Search the forum for Waitrose Lockhills


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's the W/Lockhills label, if it helps.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Great post, on a side note you can upload spreadsheet (excel) to onedrive to share with all and sundry but still retain near functionality of excel.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Is harder water better or worse for coffee taste?


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

thesmileyone said:


> Is harder water better or worse for coffee taste?


There's no hard/fast rules, it kind of depends on the coffee and the water at the roaster that they used to dial in the roast.

There are some things that seem to matter and there is some consensus on what makes tasty water:

- GH:KH around 2:1 measured as ppm as CaCO3

- 50

- GH as a mix of Ca and Mg

But it's far from definitive some people like vastly different waters. Basically just try and few and see which you like best. You may also want to consider the scaling/corrosion impacts of them if you like the taste of a very high or very low TDS.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I recently moved and at my previous house, I ran a C300 water filter, just for the coffee machine. The new house did not have the space for that, so I had it fitted to the cold water tap under the sink. After 3 months, even I could detect the taste in drinking water. I drink quite a bit as well. SO, I removed the filter and now use unfiltered into my Nota. I have tested the water and cannot remember now but using one of those kits where you add an agent to a sample and wait for it to turn colour, it was right on the border. No scale in my kettle. The HX can simply be descaled with the minimum of fuss and the water tastes better.....I do not think I could sell one of the Osmio systems to the Mrs but I find the concept interesting


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Here's the W/Lockhills label, if it helps.


It does, thanks Mildred. I'll add to the sheet per this label -- not sure why Waitrose would suggest otherwise on their site! (source) -- would it vary?



RazorliteX said:


> Great post, on a side note you can upload spreadsheet (excel) to onedrive to share with all and sundry but still retain near functionality of excel.


Good thought...

https://1drv.ms/x/s!ApUH5V8ysTJv5FVVcWPhfbb_Qaf6


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't think supermarkets manage to keep up with all the changes all the time - and as has been said, water can change due to various circumstances. Caught me out though!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Been using Waitrose Lockhills since it changed to that and what ever it was before, since got my R58 about 18 months old now not seeing any problems yet!


----------



## Wolvesnev (Nov 11, 2018)

Waitrose has 2 types of essential mineral water. Lockhills, which comes in the the 2 litre bottles. There is also Princes Gate, which is what it in their 5 litre bottles, which may explain the difference.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Wolvesnev said:


> Waitrose has 2 types of essential mineral water. Lockhills, which comes in the the 2 litre bottles. There is also Princes Gate, which is what it in their 5 litre bottles, which may explain the difference.


Or they may have forgotten to change the values when they changed from Stretton Hills to Lockhills.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^ that's my suspicion

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wolvesnev said:


> Waitrose has 2 types of essential mineral water. Lockhills, which comes in the the 2 litre bottles. There is also Princes Gate, which is what it in their 5 litre bottles, which may explain the difference.


Princes Gate is much harder than either Lockhills & Stretton Hills, not good espresso water.


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

For those like myself, could someone with water chemistry knowledge post a kind of list of 'parameters' of various mineral quantaties which we should aim to keep our bottled waters within to ensure the wellbeing and running of our machines?

Further to that, with respect to taste, what can we expect these minerals and figures to do for us?

It seems a lot of the go-to waters such as Ashbeck are becoming increasingly hard to find and so I'm resorting to label reading!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jackspro said:


> For those like myself, could someone with water chemistry knowledge post a kind of list of 'parameters' of various mineral quantaties which we should aim to keep our bottled waters within to ensure the wellbeing and running of our machines?
> 
> Further to that, with respect to taste, what can we expect these minerals and figures to do for us?
> 
> It seems a lot of the go-to waters such as Ashbeck are becoming increasingly hard to find and so I'm resorting to label reading!


Ashbeck is not generally considered a "go to" water, you can add tiny amounts of sodium bicarbonate to bring up the alkalinity, but they are such tiny amounts by the time you have bought the scales, or made concentrate you might as well make your own water/use Third Wave Water. The choices in bottled water (without further treatment) are very limited, essentially there is Waitrose Essentials Lockhills (from the same region as Ashbeck but higher in pH and alkalinity) and Volvic (though Volvic is on the more scaling side).

The minerals, or lack of them cause scale and/or corrosion, we're looking to tread a fine line minimising either. Taste is less of a consideration with boiler water, if you liked the taste of harder, higher alkalinity and your machine is easy to descale, then you could do that.

High alkalinity/temporary hardness/KH in water mutes acidity in hot beverages, low alkalinity lets more acidity shine through (all else being equal).


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

jackspro said:


> For those like myself, could someone with water chemistry knowledge post a kind of list of 'parameters' of various mineral quantaties which we should aim to keep our bottled waters within to ensure the wellbeing and running of our machines?
> 
> Further to that, with respect to taste, what can we expect these minerals and figures to do for us?
> 
> It seems a lot of the go-to waters such as Ashbeck are becoming increasingly hard to find and so I'm resorting to label reading!


There isn’t one. just Lots of people with their own ideas. Though I’m sure someone will say three men in the US know, but they don’t, they just think they do.

there’s a rough rule of a ph between 6.5 and 7.5. (It’s a good balance for machine longevity). But beyond that it’s down to your personal palette. 
I’d buy 5L of each from your local supermarket, and try. Once you’ve settled on a brand, compare it with others you’ve seen over time. 
The correct way to make espresso is how you like it. 
Therefore there are no rules, though base settings like 18g and 25-30 second draw with 2x out, are handy. but don't let that tie you hands. 
im currently loving dark roast beans @18g on a 40 second draw with 50ml out.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Bhodgson said:


> im currently loving dark roast beans @18g on a 40 second draw with 50ml out.


Me too @Bhodgson ☕


----------

